# Inshore/Saltwater Baitcaster



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I need recomendations for a lightweight baitcasting reel for specs and small redfish. It needs to be one that is truly designed as an "inshore/saltwater" reel.I would like two suggestions.......cheap and money no object.

Example.....one of my considerations for the cheap reel is the Quantum Cabo PT...


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have all 3 sizes of the Penn Internationals, they work perfect. I have a friend who uses Shimano and my Penn out casts his using the same line, rod and lure. Can't beat the drag either. I have caught many oversized fish on all and have never had any issues with any.The 955 would be my guess on size for trout and reds. Holds around 225 of 12# mono, its light and doesn't have athumb bar release whichI like. Not saying they are the best but damn close!!:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Curado seems really popular over here


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I have two of the Shimano Cardiff reels that I really like. I do like my 100 better than my 300 so if you want bang for the buck I would try them but if money is no object I would buy a Shimano Calcutta TE.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Call me crazy but I use a Calcutta 400 for topwater fishing,I have caught everything from bass to pass reds on this reel.Any of the smaller Calcutta models are awesome.I like the Chronarch series as well.


----------



## jim mills (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a Calcutta 250 and I like it.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I still use Ambassador 5500's w/ brass brgs. Keep em clean and they last forever. Priced around $60.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

anglers outlet hit it on the head--Abu Garcia 5500C3-- $60-- stronger, & lasts longer than most reels out there


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I fish 4600/C4's freshwater but had always been leary about fishing one in salt or brackish water. I logged on Abu-Garcia's website and see they list all the C3, C4 and Record reels as "saltwater" reels.

Any particular hints for keeping them clean and corrosion free????


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I have always used exclusively spinners in salt water.Any true saltwater spinning reel( with sealed drag,anti rust bearings, etc..) is going to run $100-$150 on the low side(Slammers,Stradics...). So that is what I was expecting out of the baitcasters. I can get PT's forless than$150 street.....no that is not really cheap......I guess I should have said entry level.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The daiwa coastal is a nice reel. They run about 129.00. Daiwa makes some really fine reels and this one is specifically aimed at the inshore saltwater market. If money was no object I would get the new pt's with the 7 to 1 gear ratio. They run about 229.00. For a round baitcaster the Daiwa Luna is the way to go. I am just partial to Daiwa I admit but I have a good luck with their reels.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

justbe sure to rinse them thouroughly after every use. They are very easy to take apart & maintain. Lube them with quantum hot sauce & they will cast with the best of them.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

okuma classic light and holds a lot of line


----------

